# top of hip/lower back pain



## colly (29 Dec 2008)

Have had a sore buttock muscle on my right hand side since before xmas. Nothing too serious and a bit of TLC and a massage from my mrs has eased it whenever I felt the need. Hasn't stopped me working or cycling.
However last night it sort of migrated to a spot over the top of my hip, quite high up, and after getting up this morning and walking out with the dog in no discomfort at all I find now a few hours later I am struggling to even sit straight without pain and twisting and moving is painful in the extreme.

I was out on the bike yesterday for 40 miles and had no discomfort at all. 

I have had back problems before but usually it is as a result of pulling a muscle in my back so I knew what to blame. This time I am puzzled.
I've used a chiropractor before and without doubt he helped a great deal.

Anyone else had anything similar come on so fast after a kind of period of mild irritation?


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Dec 2008)

Yes. But mine is linked to an old rugby injury (got hit in the back by a trundling maul at speed), the carrying of a folder through train stations and picking up my youngest son to use the toilet in the middle of the night. It is particularly evident during the winter and goes away in the summer. I have had extensive physio and he has said don't carry the bike or my son which is a no go for starters. Cycling doesn't really effect it unless my Brompton seat post is over extended and I roll my hips when pedalling. I just lift things with a straight back, avoid over-stretching and use a back support when doing manual labour. Extended rest (like over the Xmas break) helps as does a week of walking rather than cycling.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2008)

I have something similar, for the last 6 months it's been quite bad, I wake up in a fair amount of pain. It'as OK-ish once I get moving though. Sitting around like the last few days makes it worse, cycling provides some temporary relief. I've noticed that my spine has over the years developed a pronounced inward curve. I'm not sure if it's all related, BUT, I do know that Hamstring tightness plays a large part in the pain and really good powerful stretches (done gently) really improves the situation. I'm gonna see the doc in the New Year. I'm wondering if my core muscles are out of balence, too strong at the back and not enough at the front.
Certainly stretch those hamstrings.
It might be Sciatica of course...


----------



## colly (29 Dec 2008)

Many thanks for your replies.

I have a feeling it may be tight hamstrings as suggested. I was standing leaning on the kitchen worktop just now and extending my right leg downwards at the back made me nearly jump out of my skin.

Just managed to get an appointment at the chiropractor for 3.45 so maybe he will be able to ease it off.


----------



## colly (29 Dec 2008)

Back from the chiropractor a while ago. 

Muscles in spasm and after some manipulation (AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGG) and now an ice pack for 15 mins things are a little easier. 

Had an off a couple of weeks ago falling on ice onto my left hand side and it seems likely that caused some kind of minor injury which has resulted in the muscles in my right hand lower back going into spasm. 

Another session on Friday for some more pushing and shoving will, I hope, do the trick.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2008)

Ooooooooh... Aaaaaarghhhhhhhh... Back Spasms... Nasty. I think one of the most painful experiences ever. Well that and Gout. 
Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ooooooooh... Aaaaaarghhhhhhhh... Back Spasms... Nasty. I think one of the most painful experiences ever.


Happened to me too over Christmas... 

I was going down to the midlands to spend a week with my family and made the mistake of cramming everything into my laptop bag instead of my usual rucksack. Result was a heavy weight hanging off one shoulder rather than being nicely distributed on my back. I had 30 minutes to kill in Manchester so I walked to Piccadilly station from Victoria rather than catching the Metro. I was okay that evening but when I woke up the next day, my back muscles were in knots !

Why does that happen? Why doesn't the pain come straight away?

I stumbled upon a partial cure the next day. I hobbled up to the local shops and bought two bagfuls of shopping. I carried them back 250 metres, one in each arm. Somehow having a heavy weight pulling down on each arm realligned or eased something because 75% of the pain had gone by the time I put the bags down. Everything is still a bit tender though.

Hope yours gets better soon colly.


----------



## colly (30 Dec 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Happened to me too over Christmas...
> 
> I was going down to the midlands to spend a week with my family and made the mistake of cramming everything into my laptop bag instead of my usual rucksack. Result was a heavy weight hanging off one shoulder rather than being nicely distributed on my back. I had 30 minutes to kill in Manchester so I walked to Piccadilly station from Victoria rather than catching the Metro. I was okay that evening but when I woke up the next day, my back muscles were in knots !
> 
> ...




Thanks Colin and I wish the same for you too.

The aches I have today are nothing compared to yesterday in fact it feels more like the results of the manipulation rather than the original problems so I'm taking it steady and hoping for the best.

Hope you had a good Chrissy mate.


----------



## JtB (17 Jan 2009)

Saw the osteopath last week and he told me that lower back pain is quite common among cyclists. Asked if cycling was bad then for my back condition and he told me the general heath benefits far outweigh the back problems. As he put it, nobody dies from back pain, but lots die from cardiovascular disease.


----------



## zimzum42 (17 Jan 2009)

As someone who spent a week in hospital in traction last month cos of three slipped discs, all i can say is go and get an MRI scan if you possibly can. Osteopaths etc have been great over the years at relieving the pain for me, but if there is a risk of a slipped disc, an MRI scan will tell you far more than an osteopath can!

And I'm telling you, you do not want to slip a disc, it's agony. It's been a month and i'm still fairly fukked cos of it...


----------



## jimboalee (18 Jan 2009)

From another thread.

"Grab yourself a hand towel. Twist it up to make a rope.
Sit on your bed and loop the towel round one foot. With both hands, pull the towel, keep the leg straight and get your head as close to your belly as possible.
You will feel the stretch all the way down the back of your leg and through the facias in the sole of your foot.
If you feel anything in your lumbar region or even up to your thoracic region, you needed the stretch.
Repeat with other leg.

The nerve you are stretching is from the Brain stem to your big toe, spreading into two at your pelvic girdle.
Stretching each muscle individually DOES NOT stretch the nerve along all its distance."


----------

